# Show your projector's screen shots



## HT nut (Aug 31, 2011)

Have not seen any threads dedicated to screen shots.
So just for fun i am starting one.


Here's my Epson 5020UB


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Here's a couple of shots from my JVC RS-45:


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Panasonic PT-AE8000U showing "Legends Live at Montreux" captured with a Nikon D50 on the fly, not paused.


----------



## bguzman (Jan 25, 2008)

Some shots from my Mitsubishi HC6500


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Here is the best shot from my cheapo Epson EX3212..
I have the screen set at only 84" and I sit 10 feet away...This was my best configuration, for this projector..


----------

